# Durée de validité des cartes cadeaux



## Fil de Brume (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour des raisons de sécurité j'ai décidé de virer mes infos de CB de l'ITMS, et d'approvisionner mon compte par cartes cadeaux...

Mais y a t-il une durée de validité des cartes cadeaux, et du crédit du compte ? Par exemple, si je met 15  sur mon compte, et que je ne fais pas d'achats pendant trois ans, je ne les perds pas ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

voir la faq Apple
http://www.apple.com/go/giftcards/faqs.html


----------



## Fil de Brume (29 Mars 2010)

En fait je parlais des cartes iTunes, pas des gift cards.
Je comprend que ça puisse porter à confusion, bien que j'ai parlé d'ITMS ^^

Tiens marrant, parce que les cartes iTunes ou les iTunes app peuvent servir aux mêmes achats, c'est juste en fait le visuel qui change 

J'arrive pas à trouver la FAQ sur les cartes iTunes...

Ah j'ai trouvé l'info ici :
http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/chfr/terms.html

Réponse : 2 ans après la date de dernière utilisation... donc il faut l'utiliser au moins une fois tous les deux ans... ça devrait le faire, si je passe deux ans sans acheter quoi que ce soit, c'est bizarre


----------

